

Why Do We See the Colors We See? - Mitchhhs
http://mitchkirby.com/2015/05/04/color-and-life-on-earth/

======
Mitchhhs
Would love to hear peoples thoughts on the connection between the absorption
spectrum of water and the suns blackbody diagram. Never realized that before
researching the article.

